# 2nd Try. New Hydro system



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Nov 28, 2007)

*Ok Second time growing in hydro. Last grow did not go well and lost twelve plants. My fault lots of mistakes at once( spider mites, nut lock up, power outage and stupidity). Anyway start over. New system. Water Farm 8 on the way to my house. Should be here tomorrow or next day. Growing White Diesel from feminized seeds and have some White Widow/ Skunk & Medi Bud feminized seeds coming.Anybody heard of Medi Bud? Suppossed to be huge yeilds(the site claimed 1200 grams per plant).I'll take 600. not greedy. Gonna put in some pics of the diesel babys 7 days old and my grow tent and vent system. Blows right out of my heater chiminey. I have an ozone genorator to cover the odor. The seeds have been on 150 ppm of sensi grow a&b for 4 days. Will change that to 300 ppm tomorrow. Thats it for today......Toke it:watchplant: 










*


----------



## KaptainKronic (Nov 28, 2007)

Good luck on this one bro....keep us up to date. I am also starting a new grow with about 12 or 13 plants in my new hydro set up. I will post the picks later on today with all the info. Well GL again man...:goodposting::watchplant:


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 28, 2007)

Good luck with the new setup... Looks great..

Are you running the ozone generator inside the tent? 

I think I read somewhere on this forum that it could be bad to run one of those in a small space...

Peace,
B


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope ..put the whole unit in the 4 inch vent duct. Makes a real pretty light inside the dryrer ducting.lol..........Toke it:bongin:


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my new hydro system today...pics to follow......TOKE IT:yay:


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 30, 2007)

*Looks like an excellent start, Four!!  *


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok here are the pics of the new system as it unpacks...seems like a very simple design and set up. Also a pic of the babys...9 feminized white diesel...9 days old. Arent they cute? Been on 300 ppm sensi grow part A & B for the last 2 days..gonna go to 600 in 2 more days. Let me know any sugestions you might have folks..love to catch mistakes or get sugestions before there is a problem. They are under 24"clf T5 for now. Gonna use one 400 hps and one 250 mh in the tent. 56" x56" x 7' tent. Enough light or should I take out the 250 and put in another 400?...Thanks for the suport people...........Toke it:watchplant:


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 1, 2007)

itsfournineteengotaminuit said:
			
		

> Ok here are the pics of the new system as it unpacks...seems like a very simple design and set up. Also a pic of the babys...9 feminized white diesel...9 days old. Arent they cute? Been on 300 ppm sensi grow part A & B for the last 2 days..gonna go to 600 in 2 more days. Let me know any sugestions you might have folks..love to catch mistakes or get sugestions before there is a problem. They are under 24"clf T5 for now. Gonna use one 400 hps and one 250 mh in the tent. 56" x56" x 7' tent. Enough light or should I take out the 250 and put in another 400?...Thanks for the suport people...........Toke it:watchplant:


 

I have that same system going right now. Gen Hydro Water Farm right? Let me know if you have any questions!

Stunzeed..


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 4, 2007)

Alright folks..finally got all my girls moved. Hope the transfer doesn't shock then to much. Gonna try to make this a detailed as posible..Only place I'm writing this down so have to come here for references.They are on General Hydroponics Flora Micro (5 ml per gal.) Flora Gro (5 ml per gal)
Flora Bloom (5 ml per gal). That is keeping my nutrients at about 650 ppms. I am also using Advance VHO mixed at 500 ppm and using it a a foiler spray. The new system was a breeze to set up and get running. At the moment I am running the pump on1 hr off 1 hr ..and also hand watering till the roots get a little longer. I am running a 430 HPS Hortolux Bulb and a 250 MH on 18/6. Temps with the lights 72 to 75  with out 58 to 60 RH 72%. Ok I have a question? How long do most of you let your babys veg for? I want decent size plants but I only want to veg for three more weeks. They are about 13 days old now...will that do it? Also does anyone use hydrogen peroxide to help with disease? If so how and how often. Can I start spraying with neen oiol?. I had a problem with spider mights killing my last grow..Dont want that again. Cleaned everything with bleach before I started to make sure everything was clean. Let me know poeple and ofcorse all coments, suggestions and questions are welcome.                       ........Toke it:watchplant:


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 4, 2007)

can anyone tell me in detail how the air pump circulates the water into ring?  and is that left on all the time?


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 4, 2007)

The way the air tube works...the air goes down one tube and then is allowed to come back up another tube bringing water up from the resevior with it. This drops into the ring and drips out..I am just runnung the pump 1 hr on 1 hr off like the directions said and see how that works. May need to adjust later........................Toke it


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 4, 2007)

the only comment I would make is to suggest you drop your lights down lower to your plants. other than that, your settup looks very efficient and neat... nice job, my friend.

power to the plants! :farm:


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Dec 4, 2007)

i would deffinantly if you could change the way your plants are....id bunch the buckets a lil closer together and bring that light down baby!!!!!!! its way to high


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 4, 2007)

:watchplant:Nice set up there bro. Now about the flowering question....you could actually begin the flowering stage whenever you want. I would though wait for the roots to get a little stronger, but other than that it's all a matter of personal preference I beleive, just depends on how big you want them to get. Well keep up the good work and GL man.:48:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 4, 2007)

Shakey B0n3S said:
			
		

> i would deffinantly if you could change the way your plants are....id bunch the buckets a lil closer together and bring that light down baby!!!!!!! its way to high


 
I agree you are going to be to tight at the wall and all the best light is not over the top of the plants.
I dont see any benifit from haveing the center all open.

But it looks like you got a sweet room going and you will have a jungle in no time.


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me in detail how the air pump circulates the water into ring? and is that left on all the time?


 

There is an air hose blowing into their patented little deal. The fixture has a hose and pipe that travels to the bottom of the bucket stirring up nutrient and oxygenating the water. It is awesome this is where you can buy just the drip fixture which is the best thing out of their whole system. Here it is. I am taking my rings and incorperating them into my new round bucket system. See the square buckets on the GH makes it a you know what to turn your plants for light. You have to pysically lift the bucket out about6 inches to turn it taking a big chance to damage the rootball. I am incorperating it into the system in the second link which I have built and will keep you posted..


http://thegrowlight.com/growlight/waterfarm-plumbing-kit-general-hydroponics.html

http://members.tripod.com/budsus_1/id34.htm



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is a pic of what I suggest to do next time after using them myself. This is much easier.


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I agree you are going to be to tight at the wall and all the best light is not over the top of the plants.
> I dont see any benifit from haveing the center all open.
> 
> But it looks like you got a sweet room going and you will have a jungle in no time.


 

A parabolic hood would be perfect for this grow. Or like the canadians...... Hang the light no hood in the middle of the plants. Reduces heat and it gives 360 degrees of light.


Stunzeed..


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 4, 2007)

OK so I lowered my lights and rounded up the buckets best i could without kinking up the hoses. I swear they look bigger already! Nice set up Stunzeed....Thanks folks for the help......Toke it!


----------



## Melissa (Dec 5, 2007)

wow them ladies are cute :woohoo:


looking forward to watching them grow :banana:

good luck with the new set up ,looks great :bong2:


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 7, 2007)

I was planing to change my nutrient solution every ten days and raising my ppms up 300 every change. I am wondering if it would be better to change it every 5 days and raise it 150...( or even 175)? Like to try this..but I dont want to burn my girls!  Any Thoughts?..........Toke it


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 7, 2007)

So the girls look like they love the new home. The only problem with the new system is I'm getting nutrient from the drip ring splashed up on the leaves. Any sugestions on how to stop that? I put in a question in my last post but didnt get any responce so I'm gonna try something new. Change the nutrient solution every 4 days increaseing the ppms buy 150 each time. I want to see if by going in smaller jumps in ppm , if I can end up with a higher ppm amount at the end of flowering without burning my girls. Any way here are some pics of some of the girls..........Toke it:watchplant:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 7, 2007)

itsfournineteengotaminuit said:
			
		

> So the girls look like they love the new home. The only problem with the new system is I'm getting nutrient from the drip ring splashed up on the leaves. Any sugestions on how to stop that? I put in a question in my last post but didnt get any responce so I'm gonna try something new. Change the nutrient solution every 4 days increaseing the ppms buy 150 each time. I want to see if by going in smaller jumps in ppm , if I can end up with a higher ppm amount at the end of flowering without burning my girls. Any way here are some pics of some of the girls..........Toke it:watchplant:



Heap up the hydroton around the ring or bury it if you can to eliminate splashing


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 7, 2007)

*The ladies are looking good. Your set-up looks just like mine, other then I'm using  Fox Farm soil. Best of Luck, I'll be watchin*:bongin:


----------



## gangalama (Dec 8, 2007)

hello hello boyz! I was waitin 4 someone to talk about the waterfarm!! I got some pics thatll make ur jaw drop. I know mine did, still does. Anyway I'm currently using one of theses and it is by far the most productive grow I've ever had. INSANE. Its my first one, I vegged for 11 days and have been in bud for less than a month. I now have over 4 feet tall plants with large swelling buds that are showing no signs of slowing and have a month to go  at least. I use DNF two part Grow, Bcuzz Veg, and VitaMaxPlus during 18hr cycle. And I use this mix for the first week of the 12on12off cycle. Then its the DNF(dutch nutrition formula)two part Bloom, Bcuzz Bloom, and Carboload. I keep my PH just under 6 and above 5.5.  Because the water has to pass through those drip rings you want to be sure your mix doesnt cause build up and block these holes. H2o2 is great when using this system because it keeps algae in check that would otherwise form on the inside of these buckets and the resevoir. Theres a few kinks to work out with cleaning and completely emptying the buckets but once you get it, Amazing Results. I'm definately getting another one. But I do agree that a circular shaped bucket would be much more ideal. By the way I also grow from clone not seed. So I imagine my growth would be a little more rapid than from seed.


----------



## theminx (Dec 8, 2007)

nice looking set up u got there, how u likeing it ?,just wondering as im looking to do hydro myself, 
looking forward to seeing them  ladies grow.! and grow !:tokie:
plus im borrowing tips from the estbeablished growers before i start  


:woohoo:     :woohoo:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 8, 2007)

hey man i use the same set to u can check my water farm out under grow journals,,,,tom toms godzila grow ,,,,lol im just a little ahead of u so ill be lookin on urs mabey u can check mine out and give me some pointers 2 i just staRTD 1/2 nutes 3 nites ago and it has took off like its crazy lol ,,good luck bro








   HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


----------



## Rhythmtokes (Dec 9, 2007)

Great looking grow, but it looks like your lights are still a little too high. Hope you enjoy the new system.:hubba:


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 9, 2007)

OK so got the lights a little lower and the girls are just taking off. OK I want to get everybodies opinion on nutrients. PLease let me know what kind you use and how much. also put in if you use any bloom enhancers. Im sorts new at this so try to keep it simple for me please....thanks...TOKE IT:watchplant:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great so far!  as I PM'd you GH floranova is a a one part nute and works great and is super easy.
But the GH 3part nutes are also great


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 9, 2007)

Well bro....I soked my grow cubes in a solution of Superthrive, and General Hydroponic's MaxiGro, (10-5-14), when I first sprouted my seeds. Once they grew a few inches and the roots were strong enough, ( about 2 weeks after sprouting), I put Flora Nova one-part GROW plant food, 7-4-10. When I want to flower them I use Flora Nova one-part BLOOM plant food, 4-8-7. These nutes came with the hydro system that I bought, and they work pretty good. I usually start out with 1/4 strength for about a week or two, then 1/2 strength for another 2 weeks, and so on until I get up to full strength. If I start to notice discoloration in my leaves then I back it down again and slowly increase them after a few weeks. So far so good.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 10, 2007)

well fournineteen they certainly  look happy :banana:gonnna  go and check out your new grow now :bongin:


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 12, 2007)

OK so I have a little nutrient burn going on. I have already dumped everything and I am flushing with just water. I have a qestion I just ajust up to 3/4 strength on the nutrients, is droping back to half far enough? Im gonna flush them for 24 hours before putting anything back in. Well here are the pics of some of them............Toke it.


----------



## headband (Dec 12, 2007)

i saw one of these grow rooms inside a la club. looks the same. nicee


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 18, 2007)

OK everybody..think I got the nutrient burn under control. Some from the nutrients being to high and some of the burn came from drops from the drip ring staying on the leaves and burning them. But they are back healthy and happy looking I think..Gonaa start to flower soon.Thinking about another 4 days. I have them on 18/6 now. Tepmrature in the tent has been about 65 to 75 and the RH is at about 65%. Here are some pics...Toke it:watchplant:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been using the GH 3 part for more years than I care to mention...they always worked great...At 1st I followed the chart from makers, Now for the past 5-6 years, I use the Lucas Formula and am even more delighted...keep the ph at 5.5-5.8 and the ppm to around 800...forget the grow component, use 8 ml micro and 16 ml bloom in a gallon of distilled water...that's all there is to it..


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 18, 2007)

*I think they are looking right on man. Keep tokin and keep up the ggood work.*


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 18, 2007)

lookin mean on the seen with pots full of green my man...:woohoo:     ....nice :watchplant:'s my freind.


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Jan 4, 2008)

OK sorry so long since update...been busy( holidays and all). Got some pics for ya. two weeks into flower and they are happy..let me know of any suggestions or questions.............Toke it


----------



## Melissa (Jan 4, 2008)

:holysheep: them ladies look scrumptious


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 4, 2008)

lookin good bro u are gonna have 1 heck of a jungle in their in about 2 weeks lol its gonna be one heck of a sight lol,i cant wait to see them


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 4, 2008)

What a nice lookin grow you got going on there!! Thats a nice lookin little forest you got!!


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Jan 14, 2008)

OK been a while since last update. Plants have changed a little...(giggle giggle). Still on 12/12 useing the three part gh nutrients by the directions
adding some carboload and some tiger juice. and some Hammer head from Advance nutrients. Here are some pics.I just rearanged them so it looks kinda wierd in there. trying to keep the top even. Love to hear any suggestions , comments or if anybody has a simular grow..love to chat with ya. send me a pm.........Toke IT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*What can someone say other than HOLY CRAP those ladies look great.  :aok:  You got yourself a nice little jungle going.  *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Mar 3, 2008)

I seen your post in The Bud of The Month. Very nice grow you accomplished!!:clap:  The yield looked *FANTASTIC TOO :holysheep: *I have been thinking of going hydro myself. I have only done soil grows. The setup you have is allmost exactly what Ibeen looking at!!
I want the largest Hydro Hut they sell.
I need a hydro system but have all my lights and good in-line fans.
Do you like what you have?
Would do any thing different or change anything if you had not purchased your setup yet? 
Just wanted to pick your brain before I do an investment of that size. *Thanks in advance!!!​**

  GREAT GROW AND NICE YIELD ​ *


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 4, 2008)

Its been a longgg tiem since an update on this? What happened??! It was looking amazing.. you should be pretty close to done here coming up....

WHATS UP?!


----------

